# Carrot juice for Crohn's Disease and IBD



## David

When I was at my worst, I noticed that drinking carrot juice seemed to help my gut.  It was just a theory of mine, I had no real backing for it.  I just came across information on Vitamin A as I was doing research for our vitamin and mineral deficiency thread and came across this tidbit:



> Vitamin A is commonly known as the anti-infective vitamin, because it is required for normal functioning of the immune system. *The skin and mucosal cells (cells that line the airways, digestive tract, and urinary tract) function as a barrier and form the body's first line of defense against infection. Retinol and its metabolites are required to maintain the integrity and function of these cells*. Vitamin A and retinoic acid (RA) play a central role in the development and differentiation of white blood cells, such as lymphocytes, which play critical roles in the immune response. Activation of T-lymphocytes, the major regulatory cells of the immune system, appears to require all-trans-RA binding of RAR.


Source

I'll be heading to Costco tomorrow to pick up some of their delicious organic carrot juice.

*munches on a carrot*

Any other carrot juice drinkers out there able to corroborate my feelings?

*edit* Be sure to read this before SUPPLEMENTING vitamin A.  Carrot juice is fine.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

David, I love carrot juice!  I got a juicer earlier in the summer and have been using it frequently, and carrots are one of the things I regularly put in my juicer.  My hubby loves it too.  One of our favorites is to juice a bunch of carrots, add an apple for sweetness, and maybe a tiny bit of ginger (a little bit is all you need - too much and the juice burns!).  It's great and it's always been really easy on my tummy - I figured that was just because the fiber was broken down.  Glad to hear it's got so many benefits, I'll definitely keep up with it!

Can I ask, you mentioned Costco's carrot juice - is it 100% juice?  I have found that store-bought juices, especially if they're less than 100% juice, affect my tummy negatively.  Even the 100% juices sometimes don't do good things to me.  I only bought the juicer because it was $10 at a garage sale - I wanted to try juicing, but kind of assumed it'd also be hard on my tummy, so I figured $10 was cheap enough to give it a try, and I'm glad I did.  Fresh juice is sooo much different from store-bought juice.  If you can find a juicer for a good price, I would highly recommend getting one!


----------



## David

The Costco juice is indeed 100% juice and quite good.  I agree with you on the fresh juice though!


----------



## bamboling

I am glad that you posted this. Because of my stomach, I have not been eatin any fruits or veggies. So a friend bought me a juicer. My favorite is carrot juice and I try to drink carrots daily. I thought it was helping, but passed it off to just having some fruits and veggies in my stomach again.


----------



## kenyasolovely

I hate carrots and I hate carrot juice. And I mean carrots are literally the only vegetable I refuse to eat.

Now that being said....I believe this lends support to your theory because I am most likely in need of carrots or deficient in Vitamin A to some extent which contributes to my flares.

My mother has also mentioned this to me as an option she said to mix it with organic apple juice in a juicer but the taste still just doesn't agree with me....

Hmmm...what other options might one be able to suggest that are high in Vitamin A?


----------



## David

kenyasolovely said:


> Hmmm...what other options might one be able to suggest that are high in Vitamin A?


You could juice up some beef or chicken liver for your smoothie as they're high in vitamin A 

Seriously though, we have a list of some foods high in vitamin A here (scroll down a touch).


----------



## lookame

...maybe I'm an odd person but when I was a little girl(between ages 5-10) my dad would make up a fresh drink of freshly juiced carrots and we'd sit there and drink our glasses of carrot juice together. My dad would tell me I'm going to have good eye sight because I'm drinking carrot juice. Somehow though I got crohns disease. Of coarse I'm the only one in my family to have crohns disease. IDK the things which are supposed to help me usually don't.


----------



## kenyasolovely

Oh David....Chicken Liver Smoothie...def. a fan favorite 
And thanks for the list....I might have to find some alternative other than the meat smoothies....I mean the sound of that makes carrot juice sound absolutely delighful. My mother has Sjogrens and she loves carrot juice!!!


----------



## ThanksP

I juice twice a day.  Since I started juicing, I almost forgot I had Crohn's. I don't use a lot of carrots because they are high in sugar but I get plenty of vitamin A in my juices.  I cannot believe how great I feel and I know juicing is the reason.


----------



## tek254

I prefer three apples(one which is green to add some sour) and 4 or 5 carrotts. Juice and enjoy. This is my all time favorite, fall back to when else fails, juice recipe.


----------



## David

As an addition, if anyone out there is planning to supplement vitamin A after reading this please read this article first.  Carrot juice would be fine, but supplemental vitamin A can cause problems.


----------



## Susan2

Celery and beetroot are good added to the carrot, apple and ginger.


----------



## heidit68

David, I buy the organic carrot juice from Costco too & it's great!


----------



## bangarang

Costco's has a good deal on organic carrots. I think its 10lbs for 7bucks, if you have a juicer juice them.


----------



## kappi

*Vitamin A*

Yams are good for vitamin A if you can tolerate them.


----------



## Robert747

I have just picked up on this thread. Just had my first Crohn's flare for thirteen years and I am very aware this was an exceptionally good run. It would be impossible for me to know why I was able to go so long (I have not taken medication for ten years) - however - I have, for many years, made fresh carrot juice three or four times a week. Was this a factor - well just maybe.

Keep the carrots in the fridge and drink immediately after juicing - no need to add anything else (if you like carrots of course). There really is no downside, it is so good for you on every level. In my opinion just go with 'live' fresh juice rather than cartons.

Not allowed carrots, or anything else, until after my liquid (Fresubin) diet but I am sure it will help and that is good enough for me.

All the best,

Rob


----------



## tek254

3 apples(2 red 1green) 3-4 large carrots. Apples add sweetness while the green gives a little sourness to it. Love this. My all time stand by


----------



## PlutoCronie

My first Crohn's attack actually occurred while I was in my 3rd month of juicing fruits and veggies daily. As I didn't know what was happening, because it was a while before I was diagnosed, I began eliminating certain fruits, veggies and other food. I found that I tolerated Carrot Juice very well and used it to regulate me before starting the sulfur meds. I still like it very much and have no problem with it. And thanks for the tips on Vitamins A and D!


----------



## Robert747

Advice on vegetable juice can be confusing - I have been told that generally vegetable juice is very good - but not during a period of flares. I suppose that is sensible!

Rob


----------



## PlutoCronie

Robert747 said:


> Advice on vegetable juice can be confusing - I have been told that generally vegetable juice is very good - but not during a period of flares. I suppose that is sensible!
> 
> Rob


Yes, thanks,Rob. I think that the juicing just happened to coincide with the first major flareup, but maybe had not been the real cause of it. Over the past year, I have researched all of the possible stressors and eating habits that might have contributed to the first major flare-up and have still not come up with any one definite factor. I am very geared, though, towards seeing my CD as an auto-immune problem brought on unresolved emotional factors.


----------



## KWalker

Hmm, I'm considering trying this.  Although I don't have a juicer I wonder how well my magic bullet would work.


----------



## rob101

Think a magic bullet is more for smoothies than juicing . I have just got a lequip juicer and its great and really easy to clean.


----------



## sid

am sorry to ruin this thread with an off topic fruit/vegetable :ytongue:

but please give a try to bottle gourd....everyone..I mean everyone..wether you are suiffering from crohns or UC....I request everyone to include this healing vegetable to your diet...you get best results if taken in juice form twice daily.May be I am sounding so silly or may be my way of convincing you all is silly...but I know what am talking about...I have no data to support my claim of how it will help you...or IDK what vitamins it contains....but I know it works wonder on the internal wounds. I dont want to make any unrealistic claims here...but guys pleeeeeeaaaase try it just for one month...and if doesnt help......:ybatty:

:getwell:


----------



## lakingskerry

My juicing regimen:
4-5 carrots
1 cucumber
3 apples
1 bunch of parsley

The jury is still out as of yet how or if it is helping, but I am going to stick with it for the time being.


----------



## LittleChloe

What is bottle gourd?  We've just started juicing and we're doing carrot and apple.  It seems to be expensive.  Lots of carrots and apples for one glass of juice.  Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## sid

LittleChloe said:


> What is bottle gourd?  We've just started juicing and we're doing carrot and apple.  It seems to be expensive.  Lots of carrots and apples for one glass of juice.  Am I doing it wrong?


This is bottle gourd..a kind of vegetable.

you can find it in the vegetable market.


----------



## Robert747

lakingskerry said:


> My juicing regimen:
> 4-5 carrots
> 1 cucumber
> 3 apples
> 1 bunch of parsley
> 
> The jury is still out as of yet how or if it is helping, but I am going to stick with it for the time being.


I read a book on juicing years ago (it was included with the juicer I bought) and it was like switching on a light - it all seemed so obvious when explained.

I am a great believer in the power of raw vegetable juice - carrot & celery is the big one with me (not as sweet as the version with apples).


----------



## ctrl z

I've moved on from smoothies and have pulled out a juicer that my mother bought years ago and never used.

Tried it for the first time tonight and I'm super thrilled about it.

Juice will be a regular in my diet now.

Our "introduction to juicing" juice:

2 clementines
3 strawberries
1 lemon
2 large carrots
1/2 inch fresh ginger

Yum 


We use this list to guide us in buying the cleanest produce.


----------



## retes231

I also love Costco's juices. Its relatively cheap and delicious.


----------



## rob101

My morning juice is x2 apples, x2 carrots, x1 piece celery and a bit of fresh ginger. mmmmm


----------



## bangarang

Just a quick note for people who make their own fresh juices. 
Make sure you chew your juice. Yes I know that sounds funny but the chewing action mixes saliva with the juice allowing your body to more easily utilize and absorb the nutrition, just gulping it down or drinking it without chewing you'll get less nutrition.


----------



## assi

Did anyone try cabbage juice?did it help his/her colitis crohns?

Some homeopathic said carrot juice is not good for colitis
what do you think?


----------



## David

I think it'll probably be different for different people and it's a matter of finding what works best for you.  I wish I could provide something more substantive, but that's what we seem to find time and time again.


----------



## raj

I make juice every morning. Few apples bunch of carrots and a large beet. Working construction I don't want to risk sitting in in portapotty all day so I don't eat until I'm home. The juice gets me through the day.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

David is right it will vary per person. Cabbage in cooked form bothers me but cabbage juice is tolerable in small amounts. I haven't had too much of the juice but have purchased the fermented one. 

This study shows how it helps with ulcers http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1643665/


----------



## sid

many people have got good results with cabbage juice..especially in ulcer....I somehow cant tolerate cabbage in any form at all.


----------



## RoseM

I have been considering juicing for over a year now, and after my most recent trip to hospital (last week), I decided to order a Nutri Bullet, so I get as much nutrition from vegetables (and a little fruit) as possible. The solids that go in appear to come out as pure liquid - not sure how true this is, but I'm willing to try!

Carrot and beetroot are the vegetables that I am most looking forward to using, however I am also considering adding small amounts of banana... I've heard people say that during a flare, bananas really help them.

Any advice would be appreciated here.


----------



## musicislife52

Carrot juice is one thing I can always rely on to make me feel a little better.


----------



## crohnsma

Has anyone used wheat grass juice with success?


----------



## If*

Love fresh carrot juice (organic) feels like totally soothing. 
As for wheat grass - I have tried similar. Organic barley green with really good success. I do not use it all the time since I do not want my system to get use to it and not be able to use it to shock my system as crazy as that sounds. It helped heal a very difficult fistula for me. 

Peace to you


----------



## Bmwife

assi said:


> Did anyone try cabbage juice?did it help his/her colitis crohns?
> 
> Some homeopathic said carrot juice is not good for colitis
> what do you think?


Hello,

My husband juices cabbage, apple & adds liquid turmeric. He seems to tolerate it. Might add the carrots after reading this post.


----------



## SmellyMelly

David said:


> When I was at my worst, I noticed that drinking carrot juice seemed to help my gut.  It was just a theory of mine, I had no real backing for it.



I discovered this by accident too. 

But it is not a theory. It is apparently very well-known that carrot juice can settle an upset tummy.

It works wonders for my UC 

I go through about three kilos of organic carrots a week.

Vast improvements to UC since I started juicing and fasting on carrot juice will always reverse a flare up.

But I cannot stand bottled carrot juice; it tastes revolting.

Freshly made is the only way to go for me. I add turmeric root and ginger root to it, for additional taste and health benefits. 

In fact, I think I will have one now - yum.


----------



## javanov

Thanks will try carrot juice


----------



## Khaley

My favorites are carrot, orange, ginger and 1/2 carrot 1/2 coconut milk sprinkled with grated nutmeg.  I practically lived on the last one before my resection surgery when I was on full liquids.


----------



## ganesha

ThanksP said:


> I juice twice a day.  Since I started juicing, I almost forgot I had Crohn's. I don't use a lot of carrots because they are high in sugar but I get plenty of vitamin A in my juices.  I cannot believe how great I feel and I know juicing is the reason.


Indeed fructose from the carrots may be a problem and especially so in a flare. You said "you don't use a lot of carrots" - what exactly this means in terms of juice quantity/ day?
Thank you


----------



## kikig

General question, but I've been debating about juicing for Protein Losing Enteropathy. I've found that carrot juice/soup is great but with other juices/soup combinations, I get alot of heartburn. Anyone else find this?


----------



## drewpalermo

I see a lot of you touch upon the vitamin A benefits with carrots, but they have others:

"3. The juice is also an excellent source of many nutrients in a balanced formula that is superb for most people.  These include vitamins A (beta carotenes), B, C, E, and others. " drlwilson.com/Articles/CARROT JUICE.HTM

Also mentioned in that article is that it has one of the most bioavailable forms of calcium.  And to get in 10-12oz of carrot juice a day, I've read 8 ounces you'd get from 1 pound of carrots!


----------



## sid

I have restarted wheatgrass. Just to increase my energy.


----------



## Petra

A new juicer is high on my list. I hope to get one in the next few weeks.
I had one, but it wasn't very good. Still loved the carrot and apple juice I made with it though.

Juicing is very healthy.


----------



## InstantCoffee

Raw carrots make me feel full / bloated and premade carrot juice makes me feel gassy and I think it increases my frequency.

I really hate juicing stuff myself, cleaning the juicer is such a headache. 

I think they're usually okay boiled up in a soup though.

Are baby carrots and regular carrots different in any aspect that effects their digestibility?


----------



## Crohn2357

While making carrot juice, one uses a lot of carrots (if you're drinking a lot every day) and though drinking the juice is a great way to hydrate your body, I'm worried about it its sugar content.

As you can see HERE, one large carrot contains 3.5 grams of sugar. Now, it may not sound much, but if you're using a lot of carrots, then the sugar content can affect your intestines badly.

What do you guys think?

Maybe diluting the juice with water can help solve this issue OR, instead of juicing, carrot smoothie would be even better I guess.


----------



## ronroush7

InstantCoffee said:


> Raw carrots make me feel full / bloated and premade carrot juice makes me feel gassy and I think it increases my frequency.
> 
> I really hate juicing stuff myself, cleaning the juicer is such a headache.
> 
> I think they're usually okay boiled up in a soup though.
> 
> Are baby carrots and regular carrots different in any aspect that effects their digestibility?


I cant handle raw vegetables.


----------



## MaryCherub

David said:


> When I was at my worst, I noticed that drinking carrot juice seemed to help my gut.


Not your imagination. I have found this too. It REALLY helps my gut. Last time I had a flare, I just drunk carrot juice for a few days. Flare cleared up. I brought some carton carrot juice once and thought it was extremely revolting. But I really love my own fresh carrot juice. I wonder how it helps?


----------



## MaryCherub

Robert747 said:


> but not during a period of flares.


Never heard this. If I ever have a flare, first thing I do is stop eating and survive on juice and water for a few days, and the flare clears up very quickly.


----------



## MaryCherub

Crohn2357 said:


> then the sugar content can affect your intestines badly.


Vastly different from having a chocolate bar or cola though.


----------



## Gabriela

MaryCherub said:


> Never heard this. If I ever have a flare, first thing I do is stop eating and survive on juice and water for a few days, and the flare clears up very quickly.


I have a flare right now. It is quite bad. I have to go to toilet even when I drink tea. So I started drink just water. I want to handle it for 3 days and I hope it will be possible drink juices and smoothies after that. What do you think? and which vegetables would you recommended? thank you very much


----------



## Brig

RoseM said:


> I have been considering juicing for over a year now, and after my most recent trip to hospital (last week), I decided to order a Nutri Bullet, so I get as much nutrition from vegetables (and a little fruit) as possible. The solids that go in appear to come out as pure liquid - not sure how true this is, but I'm willing to try!
> 
> Carrot and beetroot are the vegetables that I am most looking forward to using, however I am also considering adding small amounts of banana... I've heard people say that during a flare, bananas really help them.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated here.


- how are you doing with the juicing these days? I have not tried it yet. Have a nutri bullet that I have not used yet but no juicer. Was diagnosed w CD two weeks ago.


----------

